# Searching for a SF?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Bristow said the Hornets will continue their search, despite having to tap into dwindling pool of talented free agents.
> 
> "We've got to see if it's a right fit for some other free agents," Bristow said.
> 
> ...


[Link] 

The article throws around some names besides Horry and Russell, like: Ansu Sesay, DerMarr Johnson, Rodney Rogers and John Wallace. But they are just guessing. They said that the Hornets will probably go after an unrestricted FA.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Man, i hope we get Rodney White. We can easily give him 20 -25 mpg which is more he can have if he signs with the Knicks or the Kings. I like that guy, his all-around offensive game, his athletism . . . and i do think he is the best SF available.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> [Link]
> ...


Horry? Russell? That would be horrible. I like Horry, big fan of his when he was with the Rockets, but I'm not sure if I want him on the team now. The thought of Russell on the team makes me shudder. I wouldn't mind Johnson or Rogers though. I don't like Sesay and I don't even think Wallace is in the league at the moment.

It looks like we missed out on some players. We barely missed out on Doleac and were unlucky about Mo Pete. If Traylor signs with Cleveland, I wish we could do a sign and trade while dumping some other players. Particularly Mashburn and Wesley, if that's even possible!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dermar Johnson still have some potencial


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

The Hornets show interest in Rodney White. They have to do whatever it takes to get him, he could really be our solution to SF and he is the kind of player Scott is looking for. Young, athletic, with a J, and he wants to prove himself which is always great motivation.



> While insisting there is a "good chance" he could return to Denver, the free-agent swingman said Monday he is receiving interest from the Miami Heat and *New Orleans Hornets* .


The link


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Why am I not surprised Miami is the other team pushing for him. I hope we make a strong effort to sign him and that he wants to sign with us. He would definitely be a good fit.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I do not know if we have enough $$$ left to sign White. I would guess we are a long shot to land him at this point.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Hornets should re-sign Courtney Alexander and sign Joel Pryzbilla.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Hornets should call up the Lakers. They have like 5731972 SFs now...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> The Hornets should call up the Lakers. They have like 5731972 SFs now...


Bring them on over. The only untouchable is Davis and probably Magloire. The team wants to deal Wesley and obviously Mashburn.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Since the Heat are probably not bringing Russell back he should be available. I hope we stay away from him. He's another old player don't need.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack for PJ


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Stack for PJ


that could work


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

whats the point of having more and more people sit on the bench...why cant they just have 12 guys...13 at most...and not ruin anyones career


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Because its the NBA and you want better players


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Only if Mashburn would stay healthy, they wouldn't need a SF really.



As for the Stackshouse/Brown swap, that's actually not that bad. However, New Orleans better realize they need every decent big man they have, because they are in the West now.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Has Stack hit 30 yet? He's not as old as P.J. is but he's getting older. I don't know if the organization has tossed his name around or not.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> Bring them on over. The only untouchable is Davis and probably Magloire. The team wants to deal Wesley and obviously Mashburn.


New Orleans trades: SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
SG David Wesley (13.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 32.8 minutes) 
PF David West (3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.1 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PG Alvin Williams (8.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.9 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (14.7 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (6.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.1 ppg, +2.6 rpg, and +0.1 apg. 

Toronto trades: PG Alvin Williams (8.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.9 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (14.7 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (6.0 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.7 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 19 games) 
SG David Wesley (13.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 61 games) 
PF David West (3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 71 games) 
Change in team outlook: +9.1 ppg, -2.6 rpg, and -0.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New Orleans and Toronto being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New Orleans and Toronto had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 1894608

Two injury prones involved (Alvin and Mash)
Marshall and Murray still can play (I like marshall a lot)
Wesley can bring experience at both guard spots, and maybe West turn into a good player in TO.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> 
> 
> New Orleans trades: SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.4 minutes)
> ...


problem with that is we already have davis and armstrong at the point, williams would be a wasted player in the trade in that sense. West is only coming into his second year, i highly doubt that they wanna give up on him this quickly for an aging marshall. who has already been in the league 12 years. murrays just flat out not the answer for us at SF, he would be a step down from lynch if you ask me.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Alvin can play some SG too...
And yes, Donyell can play both forward positions, and is a good player...

Lamond can score... just give him more minutes...

And, remember... in this move, NO get ride of both Mash and Wesley


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Alvin can play some SG too...
> And yes, Donyell can play both forward positions, and is a good player...
> 
> ...


we just drafted 2 shooting guards, and alexander will be healthy this season, we dont need anyone else to play positions we already have stacked. the thing of it is, IF jamal can even get healthy enough to pass a physical enabling him to be traded, i doubt it will even be done for the time being. just look at the mans averages 2 seasons ago, they were amazing. i would imagine that they would probably play him for 1/3-1/2 of the season to show other teams management that he's still a very capable SF in order to possibly get someone a little more skilled back for him than lamond murray.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think we're done and will stick with Mash. Maybe work something out by the trade deadline later on.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I would not trade PJ for Stack. Stack is another Mashburn, someone who whines and will not play through pain. I would actually like to see a PJ for Rashard Lewis deal.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> I would not trade PJ for Stack. Stack is another Mashburn, someone who whines and will not play through pain. I would actually like to see a PJ for Rashard Lewis deal.


Seattle could be a good team to deal with b/c Lewis and Radman play the same position. They are also stacked at the guard positions, an area we still need help in.


----------

